# S&w 610



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone with experence and thoughts on the model 610 in 10mm/40sw , and are there other revolver manufactures that chamber this combo.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 610 no dash 6.5" barrel and it has become one of my favorite revolvers. 

I bought 100 moonclips for it for about $75 (IIRC), so putting a lot of lead down range quickly is very easy. During the ammo shortage, 38's and 357's were expensive and virtually non existent. Other common revolver calibers were also scarce and expensive. But the 40 S&W was plentiful and comparatively cheap. 

I don't shoot a lot of 10mm through it, but hot 10mm loads are available that are roughly equivalent to the 41 mag. The S&W N frame and the 40/10mm combo make for an excellent revolver. I highly recommend the 610.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

The gun was over built as far as a 10 mm round goes an it makes a good platform for the 10mm Magnum should you desire. The 10 mm makes both an excellent hunting and self defense round. They are expensive rounds if you buy the good stuff or even the cheap stuff for that matter, that is if there is such a thing in ammo anymore.

I like the 4" and 5" best, but the 6.5" makes an excellent large sight radius hunting gun. I have the 5" & 6.5" models and hope to have the 4" next year.

Reloading is the only way to go to shoot 10 mm in any amounts, I reload and it is a life saver. I can load 170 gr lead for about 13 to 15 cents a pop and 180 JHP for 15 to 25 cents all depending on brands and where bought which is a lot easier on the wallet then store bought ammo.

Were you a hiker and looking to carry something concealable either in a pack or in pants I would recommend the Glock 29 first (with Cominolli manual safety installed) or the 4" model S&W with no safety required. The G-29 is very accurate and is probably as accurate as the 610 until they are bench rested, so either is a good choice.


----------

